# Serie A 20-21



## A_Skywalker (Sep 16, 2008)

Catania v Atalanta

20/09/2008 17:00 BST
  2.30 2.90 3.10 All Bets (2) 
Roma v Reggina

20/09/2008 19:30 BST
  1.285 4.75 9.00 All Bets (2) 
Cagliari v Juventus

21/09/2008 14:00 BST
  5.50 3.40 1.60 All Bets (2) 
Fiorentina v Bologna

21/09/2008 14:00 BST
  1.45 3.75 7.00 All Bets (2) 
Lecce v Siena

21/09/2008 14:00 BST
  2.25 2.90 3.20 All Bets (2) 
Palermo v Genoa

21/09/2008 14:00 BST
  2.00 3.00 3.75 All Bets (2) 
Sampdoria v Chievo

21/09/2008 14:00 BST
  1.55 3.50 6.00 All Bets (2) 
Torino v Inter

21/09/2008 14:00 BST
  5.00 3.40 1.65 All Bets (2) 
Udinese v SSC Napoli

21/09/2008 14:00 BST
  2.10 3.00 3.40 All Bets (2) 
AC Milan v Lazio

21/09/2008 19:30 BST
  1.60 3.40 5.50 All Bets (2)


----------

